# Big Bruiser Amberjack!



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Went out this weekend with a good captain buddy of mine. We went offshore out of John's Pass in St. Petersburg. We took a good 65 mile ride and fished for snapper and grouper. 

We hit the gag, red grouper, American red snapper, mangrove (gray) snapper pretty good. I even managed a couple of scamp grouper to round out my limit. Scamp are probably the best tasting of them all. 

On the way back in we hit some wrecks and got our rear ends kicked by some big bruiser amberjacks. 










At one point we had them chummed up to the surface and were tossing diving plugs at them. It was a feeding frenzy. I should have gotten some pics of that, but I was having too much fun catching fish. Man, those things scream some drag and fight hard. 

We caught five to six AJ's a piece and the above fish was the biggest and it about killed me. It was the first one I caught and I hooked that one down deep.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awsome Snook. Great work.


----------

